
German Federal Court decides ad blocking isn't illegal - tannhaeuser
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtschaft/diginomics/adblocker-sind-erlaubt-hat-der-bgh-entschieden-15550353.html
======
tannhaeuser
Google's translation at
<[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.faz.net%2Faktuell%2Fwirtschaft%2Fdiginomics%2Fadblocker-
sind-erlaubt-hat-der-bgh-entschieden-15550353.html&edit-text=>)

------
tannhaeuser
The company being sued (unsuccessfully) by the publisher is eyeo, the company
behind AdBlock plus and Flattr. I'd appreciate a balanced discussion about ad
blocking and white-listing of "acceptable adds" for money.

